# Retention ponds



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

Went down the road to my buddy's complex that has 3 decent sized retention ponds yesterday and today. Running a Cotton Cordell Super Spot on long cast over deep water pulled a couple 2 pounders out and landed this beast by cranking stopping and ripping the rod back and reeling fast to pick up slack and cranking slow again. Great couple days getting close to 25 pounds on 7 fish 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

I should add he measured 20.25 inches long scaled showed 5.13 pounds


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

nice fish! I love retention pond fishing. We(me and stratos93) tried A new one with fish yesterday. I only hit one. But he hit quite a few on a very simaler pattern as you. And fish seemed to be grouped up... I think his were all on straight fast retrieve.
Not nearly the weight you got put he got a couple solid fish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Okay, I'll start...Where is the picture of the 5 pounder?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

had a blast yesterday, chrome wasnt working and was about to give up when i switched to firetiger and started blasting em... seemed like i'd hit 2 in every spot i hit 1 i ended up with 8 fish, [email protected]" [email protected]", and 4 dinks


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol i love this thread

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

I was at my local retention pond Friday at dark. I caught 4 12" LM. I was about done when the bail spring on my reel broke. I was just trying to reel in my pop r when another fish hit. I struggled with no bail latch wishing this stupid fish would come off. After working it to the shore I pulled out a 17" smallie! I still can't believe it!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - The fish seem to be starting to turn on again - I was out on Sunday evening using a Fat A blue gill color crank and caught 4 in about 35 minutes. The biggest was only 14 inches but they were still fun to catch.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I live on a retention pond and hate trespassers. Just sayin'


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Geesh? Nobody said anything about trespassing. LOL i fish retention ponds, and hate trespassers.... Just sayin? Not all retention ponds are on private property..... Just sayin?
snyd. I havent been your way in a while Need to venture over there and nab some hoggs!

and again blozier, nice fish! Ill probally fish a retention pond this evening(NO I DONT PLAN ON TRESPASSING!)


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the best picture if the 5lber I have. I primarily fish alone and have to manage taking photos myself


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

The retention pond I fish is city owned. Paved walking path and benches around it. No trespassing here.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Stupid question: what's a retention pond?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

celtic11 said:


> Stupid question: what's a retention pond?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Kinda a water control pond(i think) It holds problematic water(drainage)... You can usually tell it it flucuates with rains and has pipes going in and out.

Tom8142 sounds kinda like one I fish alot.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> Stupid question: what's a retention pond?


Rain + pavement = runoff. There are differing laws but usually some new development must have somewhere for rainwater to run to. Sometimes it's a pond that's always wet, and sometimes it's a grassy basin that floods once in a while.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

blozier said:


> Here's the best picture if the 5lber I have. I primarily fish alone and have to manage taking photos myself
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think your scale was a tad off...Don't sell yourself short, that hawg is at least a 7 lber, just sayin

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

No scale used I just measured length and girth and plug it in to the calculator using the formula that has been floating around. Came out to 5.24. 22 long 13 around


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

blozier said:


> No scale used I just measured length and girth and plug it in to the calculator using the formula that has been floating around. Came out to 5.24. 22 long 13 around
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


In my opinion that probably no one cares about, you shouldn't have posted that fish's weight as if it were definitive when you used a formula. Either use a scale, or say you caught a 22" bass. Its a good fish regardless of the weight.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

was that a pic of your crankbait........?...


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to a new retention pond last night that I had past dozens of times. Left exited and frustrated. Using topwater I missed about 7 fish. 3 of which were very large, probably in the range of 3.5 to 5 lbs. Thats large to me anyway, especially in a public pond. Ended up catching a 2 lb bass that was blind in one eye cuz there was a huge hook sticking out of it. After a brief surgery, that bass will now be more comfortable, even if his sight will never return. Will be headed back to try to hook up with a giant. I will also never post a pic on this sight with a weight


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> I went to a new retention pond lashuge hook sticking out of it. After a brief surgery, that bass will now be more comfortable, even if his sight will never return. Will be headed back to try to hook up with a giant. I will also never post a pic on this sight with a weight


Ahhh screw that bud...Boasting no good unless you put a weight. Thought your formula was very interesting. and good enough.


----------



## blozier (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is the formula I use in case anybody was wondering 

Multiply the square of the girth in inches by the length in inches and divide by 800

For example: a fish measures 38 inches in girth and 59 inches in length, so 38 x 38 = 1,444 and 59 x 1,444 = 85,196, then 85,196 divided by 800 = 106.39 or 106-1/2




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> I went to a new retention pond last night that I had past dozens of times. Left exited and frustrated. Using topwater I missed about 7 fish. 3 of which were very large, probably in the range of 3.5 to 5 lbs. Thats large to me anyway, especially in a public pond. Ended up catching a 2 lb bass that was blind in one eye cuz there was a huge hook sticking out of it. After a brief surgery, that bass will now be more comfortable, even if his sight will never return. Will be headed back to try to hook up with a giant. I will also never post a pic on this sight with a weight


You missed that many fishing topwater this time of year? Is there a warm water discharge in the polnd or something. What am I missing here, with the drop in water temps the fish are less active and (I would think) much less likely to hit on top?

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow! You have a big hand!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lewis said:


> I love it in here!


This thread is from the middle of September. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice fish regardless of weight, Thnx celtic11 for the heads up


----------

